
Photographer Uses 150K Moon Photos to Reveal Its Hidden Colors - LinuxBender
https://petapixel.com/2019/03/04/photographer-uses-150k-moon-photos-to-reveal-its-hidden-colors/
======
laythea
After reading the article I am none the wiser as to how the image was actually
made.

I get that that is is a composite. But is it just a photoshop job? How are the
colours determined? Thanks

~~~
gmiller123456
Yea, it's very light on any technical details. He did say that the large
number of photos allowed him to "increase saturation and contrast". So it
sounds like e.g. anything showing a hint of blue is interpreted as blue. In a
more mathematical sense, a pixel with the RGB value 200,199,203 would be
changed to something like 1,0,250. The precise algorithm is more of an
artistic choice than scientific, but the general idea is to convert from RGB
color space to HSV (hue, saturation, value), increase the "S", then convert
back to RGB.

------
sizzzzlerz
I hope there is some scientific information that can be discerned from the
coloring because, from an aesthetic perspectice, the images are garish like
over-processed HDR images. I'll stick with black & white or grayscale pics.

